# The Best Bodybuilding Sites On the Internet?



## rAJJIN (Mar 18, 2006)

If you could Pick three that you would say Are the Very Best out there what would they be? Not the most popular or Most succesfull as far as numbers
But Just in your own opinion on what you consider to be a good board.

Im getting old and busy in Life so I dont get around as much as I use to.
That and there seems to be new boards opening daily for the past few years.

Mine would be
Professionalmuscle.com  (#1 board hands down for me imo..great group of members)

Another is a Private board I cant mention. Small baord but very active
with a Very select group in the community... strict but a damn good site>

rippedmass.org
Kinda slow now but back in the days Ive spent many hours there.
A Lot of these same guys have moved on to promuscle board and or Opened there own boards since.

As Far as Originals and Old school boards... My first and favorites before they went down were Undergroundsupplements ( The Original UG )
and Mr.Huge is old board where it all started for me Mesomorph.

Ok that was more then three, haha :afro:


----------



## Lex (Mar 19, 2006)

anyone remember varix back in like 94? used to be a solid board


----------



## Drudge (Mar 19, 2006)

Lex said:
			
		

> anyone remember varix back in like 94? used to be a solid board




Damn...i didnt even have the internet till 98, hehe.


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 9, 2006)

I guess you guys dont get out much :smoker:


----------



## Champ24 (Apr 9, 2006)

bodybuilding.com hands down!!!!!

lol


----------



## biggerstronger (Apr 9, 2006)

PM, MC, and now this one.


----------



## pincrusher (May 1, 2006)

there are alot of really good boards out there, you just need to find a few with similar beliefs to what you have. it seems most boards have a certain possition on many subjects and it will vary from board to board.
my favorite of course is the site i own  but thats being bias. i also like promuscle, MC, UGF4L, GENXXL, IM, and a few others. just to many to name them all


----------



## healthfreak (May 1, 2006)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> im a fan of https://www.musclemaniax.com/



yah thats a good one also. promuscle is great for competitors, genxxl, ssb,wwbb. theres tons of them.


----------



## gbart (May 4, 2006)

MC is number one for me PM is awesome site great group of guys over there bodies by design isnt bad im mostly a lurker everywhere but MC its my home.


----------



## jrflex10er (May 14, 2006)

Easy...pro muscle....my first board ever and my last....I love pro muscle because pro muscle loves meeeeeeeeeeeee hahaha


----------



## Big A (May 27, 2006)

All my sites are the best sites on the net LOL


----------



## kdog (May 27, 2006)

I frequent MC mainly and PM at times.  This site looks pretty cool too, just have to get used to moving around in here...


----------



## smartwater (Jul 31, 2006)

anabolicminds.com

muscletalk (uk)

the-dark-side (uk)


----------



## Oregon Diver (Jul 31, 2006)

Over the last few years I have been to many sites. Some good and some bad. This site, or I should say the members of this site have answered every stupid question I have asked. Using gear safely is a very complicated process. Without a community like this one I would not have accomplished my goals.

Thanks Guys,

Oregon Diver


----------



## chaser (Nov 7, 2006)

well the three i would choose would probly be professional musscle and anasci and probly anabolix but one the best places i would look into would have to be alinshop its worth your trouble to look into it.


----------



## Gladiator (Nov 21, 2006)

First site i ever went to ..Premiermuscle.com ,Then i would have to say Elitefitness,Getbig,Massmonterz,Yea i get around.


----------



## K1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> All my sites are the best sites on the net LOL


Bump this, with one addition: Alinboard.com!!!


----------



## luckyone (Jul 31, 2007)

ProfessionalMuscle.com will always be #1

your brother in Christ,

lucky


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 31, 2007)

luckyone said:
			
		

> ProfessionalMuscle.com will always be #1
> 
> your brother in Christ,
> 
> lucky





Good to see you here Posting LuckyOne!
promuscle is hands down the best board imo as well.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 31, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Good to see you here Posting LuckyOne!
> promuscle is hands down the best board imo as well.


Bump!  Let's make anasci as good as possible...ProM has a ton of good guys.
Most are welcome here as are you LuckyOne.


----------



## rmtt (Aug 1, 2007)

ProM...and this looks to be a great site as well.


----------



## oldfella (Aug 1, 2007)

Big A said:
			
		

> All my sites are the best sites on the net LOL


LOL true, true! For me Pro Muscle is numero uno. I would say this is going to be number two................are there any others LOL???? Good job Big A!


----------



## Wood (Aug 12, 2007)

This place and ProM number one in my book Raj and BigA ask them anything and they will help and fast.


----------



## frisco kid (Aug 15, 2007)

Just started getting active with this board so time will tell (so far so good) but Alinboard is pretty solid in my book. Good members and sound advice. By the way, I've been trying to get to alinboard and it keeps coming back website not found. Whats up?


----------



## bod1ggity (Aug 15, 2007)

Alinboard is my personal fav

followed by anasci

Prom is 3rd for me, a little to large for my taste. Tons of great info, but almost overwhelming IMO


----------



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 15, 2007)

Anasci and Alinboard are my two.....but those are the only two im on so....i dont have much of an opinion........might check out some the above mentioned.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Aug 16, 2007)

well I have to say

ProM
Alinboard
and Anasci (I may be biased because I'm on the staff)

Outside my modly duties though, I like musclemayhem and another private board I can't mention.


----------



## j-hoe (Aug 16, 2007)

i like pro m and this board,my kind of people


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 29, 2007)

Big A said:
			
		

> All my sites are the best sites on the net LOL




They truly are. Anyone remember the OLD RENEGADE?


----------



## DesieL (Nov 17, 2007)

This is an easy one.
http://www.anasci.org . Seriously. I gotta work my way upto Promuscle, thats a deep site.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 17, 2007)

DesieL said:
			
		

> This is an easy one.
> http://www.anasci.org . Seriously. I gotta work my way upto Promuscle, thats a deep site.



And thats exactly what these boards are for (anasci, rippedmass etc)
Thing thats better about these smaller forums Imo is that you get more personal attention (if its a legit question from someone trying to learn)
ProM if its a beginner question it will likley get pushed into the beginner forum and off the main part of the board..... GREAT site!!! Best of all time imo.
For the most part its for advanced members and bodybuilders of the community.


----------



## jorkof (Oct 25, 2012)

This is the best forum I have ever been a member of!! Really happy to have found it


----------



## Collinb (Oct 25, 2012)

I love Professional Muscle.  My first board and my go to for questions.  Been there for over a year reading, but joined about 6 months ago.  Another board I like is 

Elite Body Build

They are just starting out and a started by a few guys from Professional Muscle, some good information and very helpful just kind of a slow board as well.  Not big yet but growing.


----------

